# Cambio de formato de hora a número



## Aliena

Hola a todos, 

Estoy intentando mecanizar una hoja excel para tener que hacer a mano lo menos posible y tengo una duda. Es una hoja de control de actividad de trabajadores en la que tengo que hacer una serie de sumas y agrupaciones de horas.
Necesitaría convertir un formato de celda tipo hora a uno tipo número, pero que al hacer la transformación quedara bien el cálculo. 
Por ejemplo:
Formato incial hora: "02:30" (referido a que el trabajador ha realizado 2 horas y media extras)
Formato final número: "2,5" (= dos horas y media) 

No se si esto es posible o no.. o si me he explicado bien, pero como en excel se puede hacer de todo... si alguien me ayuda lo agradecería mucho


----------



## Greg Truby

Hola Aliena,

Para convertir un valor de tiempo a un valor "normal", es nada más de multiplicar el valor de tiempo por 24.  Pero sepa que uno siempre puede sumar valores de tiempo igual a como uno suma valores normales.Book1ABCD11:301.5022:302.5033:303.5047:307.50Sheet1


----------



## cvalenz1

Hola quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar.
Quiero sacar la produtividad:
Por esto tengo que hacer la resta de dos horas (8:00 - 8:40)
El resultado de esto me queda como 0:40.

Debido a que necesito hacer (cantidad*personas)/tiempo, necesito este tiempo como numero, o sea el numero 40.

Si lo hago directo me arroja otro numero... como paso las 0:40 a solamente 40.

Me explico???

Gracias.


----------



## Greg Truby

Es el mismo mono con el mimso rabo, nada más tiene que multiplicar el resultado por 1440 en vez de por 24.  ¿Por qué 1440?  Porque hay 1440 (24 × 60) minutos en un día.


----------



## cvalenz1

Gracias ... Sos un genio !!!


----------



## Cimixul

Greg, Muchísimas gracias, me han ahorrado mucho trabajo!

cimixul




Greg Truby said:


> Hola Aliena,
> 
> Para convertir un valor de tiempo a un valor "normal", es nada más de multiplicar el valor de tiempo por 24.  Pero sepa que uno siempre puede sumar valores de tiempo igual a como uno suma valores normales.
> 
> ******** ******************** ************************************************************************><center><table align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0);" colspan="5" bgcolor="#0c266b"><table width="100%" align="center" border="0"><tbody><tr><td align="left">Microsoft Excel - Book1</td><td style="font-size: 9pt; color: rgb(255, 255, 255); font-family: caption;" align="right">___Running: 11.0 : OS = Windows XP </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr><tr><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); height: 25px;" colspan="5" bgcolor="#d4d0c8"><table valign="MIDDLE" width="100%" align="center" border="0"><tbody><tr><td style="font-size: 10pt; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: caption;">(F)ile (E)dit (V)iew (I)nsert (O)ptions (T)ools (D)ata (W)indow (H)elp (A)bout</td><td valign="center" align="right"><form name="formCb755237"><input *******="window.clipboardData.setData("Text",document.formFb078704.sltNb935705.value);" value="Copy Formula" name="btCb873980" type="button"></form></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr><tr><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0);" colspan="5" bgcolor="white"><table border="0"><tbody><tr><form name="formFb078704"></form><td style="width: 60px;" align="middle" bgcolor="white"><select onchange="document.formFb078704.txbFb426622.value = document.formFb078704.sltNb935705.value" name="sltNb935705"><option value="=A1*24" selected="selected">B1</option><option value="=A2*24">B2</option><option value="=A3*24">B3</option><option value="=SUM(A1:A3)">A4</option><option value="=A4*24">B4</option></select></td><td width="3%" align="right" bgcolor="#d4d0c8">*=*</td><td align="left" bgcolor="white"><input size="80" value="=A1*24" name="txbFb426622"></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr><tr><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); background-color: rgb(212, 208, 200);" width="2%" align="middle">
> </td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; color: black; font-family: menu; background-color: rgb(212, 208, 200);" align="middle"><center>A</center></td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; color: black; font-family: menu; background-color: rgb(212, 208, 200);" align="middle"><center>B</center></td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; color: black; font-family: menu; background-color: rgb(212, 208, 200);" align="middle"><center>C</center></td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; color: black; font-family: menu; background-color: rgb(212, 208, 200);" align="middle"><center>D</center></td></tr><tr><td style="border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: menu; background-color: rgb(212, 208, 200);" width="2%" align="middle"><center>1</center></td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); border-width: 0.5pt; border-style: solid; border-color: rgb(0, 0, 0) rgb(212, 208, 200) rgb(212, 208, 200) rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">1:30</td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">       1.50 </td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">
> </td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">
> </td></tr><tr><td style="border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: menu; background-color: rgb(212, 208, 200);" width="2%" align="middle"><center>2</center></td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">2:30</td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">       2.50 </td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">
> </td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">
> </td></tr><tr><td style="border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: menu; background-color: rgb(212, 208, 200);" width="2%" align="middle"><center>3</center></td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">3:30</td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">       3.50 </td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">
> </td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">
> </td></tr><tr><td style="border-top: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: menu; background-color: rgb(212, 208, 200);" width="2%" align="middle"><center>4</center></td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">7:30</td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">       7.50 </td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">
> </td><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 10pt; vertical-align: bottom; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); border-bottom: 0.5pt solid rgb(212, 208, 200); font-family: Arial; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); text-align: right;">
> </td></tr><tr><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-width: 0.5pt; border-style: solid; border-color: rgb(128, 128, 128) rgb(0, 0, 0) rgb(0, 0, 0); background-color: rgb(212, 208, 200);" colspan="5"><table valign="TOP" width="100%" align="left"><tbody><tr><td style="border-right: 0.5pt solid rgb(0, 0, 0); border-width: 0.5pt; border-style: solid; border-color: rgb(128, 128, 128) rgb(0, 0, 0) rgb(0, 0, 0); width: 120pt; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255);" align="left">Sheet1</td><td>
> </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
> [HtmlMaker 2.42] To see the formula in the cells just click on the cells hyperlink or click the Name box
> PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE THIS TABLE IMAGE ON SAME PAGE! OTHEWISE, ERROR OF JavaScript OCCUR.</center>


----------



## benemoris

*Problemas con la hora*

hola me pueden ayudar, tengo un problema, tengo en la celda A1 la formula =now()
y quiero cambiar el color de celda A2 de pendiendo de la hora.

de 6:00 a 8:00 amarillo
de 8:01 a 10:00 rojo
de 10:01 a 12:00 verde

pero la verdad no he podido lograrlo, me podrias ayudar????

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Marcílio_Lobão

*Re: Problemas con la hora*

*Benemoris*, Buenas noches.

Si desea hacer una pregunta no utilice el mensaje de otra persona.

Hacer un nuevo mensaje. es mucho mejor para usted.

Utilice estas fórmulas para obtener los colores deseados.

Formato condicional.

*1ª Condición*: Y(HORA(A1)>=6;HORA(A1)<=8) --> FORMATO AMARILLO

*2ª Condición*: Y(HORA(A1)>8;HORA(A1)<=10) --> FORMATO ROJO

*3ª Condición*: Y(HORA(A1)>10;HORA(A1)<=12) --> FORMATO VERDE


Espero haber ayudado.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Belo Horizonte, Brasil
Marcílio Lobão


----------



## Greg Truby

*Re: Problemas con la hora*

Bueno, estoy suponiendo que usted se da cuenta que con usar =NOW() la hora que usted verá en la celda A1 cambiará cada vez que la hoja calcula...

Para hacer lo que usted pide, vaya a la celda A2 y añada las siguientes reglas de formato condicional

* =AND($A$1>=TIME(6,0,0),$A$1<=TIME(8,0,0))*       y ponga el formato de color amarillo
*=AND($A$1>TIME(8,0,0),$A$1<=TIME(10,0,0))*   y ponga el formato de color rojo
*=AND($A$1>TIME(10,0,0),$A$1<=TIME(12,0,0))*  y ponga el formato de color verde

Si usted nos indica cual versión de Excel está usando le podemos dar instrucciones más específicas sobre cómo hacer formato condicional si usted no conoce esta habilidad de Excel.


----------

